# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2012



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia.

E Fevereiro começa com uma madrugada gelada, com a mínima a baixar aos *-1,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes (nova mínima do ano e deste Inverno). 

Em Silves, quando sai de casa, às 08h, o carro estava completamente coberto de gelo e marcava -2ºC  junto ao rio. Todos os campos estavam cobertos de geada.

Neste momento sigo com 1,8ºC e céu limpo, com vento fraco de SE e 95% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2012 às 10:27)

Mínimas dos dias 30 e 31 de Janeiro iguais, em Degracia.

Precisamente -0,6 ºC.

---

E curiosamente, num aparte, começa-se Fevereiro novamente com uma mínima também de -0,6 ºC.


----------



## Redfish (1 Fev 2012 às 10:49)

Por acaso na minha zona e ao contrario dos ultimos dias não precisei de tirar gelo do carro...
Estava uma temperatura de 2º por volta das 08.30h


----------



## amando96 (1 Fev 2012 às 13:33)

Mínima de 6.3ºC, gelo só no congelador...


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 13:45)

Sensação térmica do meio dia.

A sul tudo tranquilo.






A madrugada foi fria.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 14:11)

Por aqui devido a uma inversão térmica cheguei aos 1,8ºC de mínima  Muito nevoeiro de manhã e geada bem forte nalguns sítios, que mais parecia neve.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2012 às 14:31)

Estremoz: manhã fria com muito nevoeiro. Agora o céu segue muito nublado mas ainda não chove ...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 16:23)

Tarde com muitas nuvens ameaçadoras mas nada de água. 10,2ºC actuais com vento moderado. Máx 28,0 km/h.
Temperatura máxima de 11,4ºC e mínima de 1,8ºC.

Atendendo ás previsões, isto parece que vai ficar interessante... Espero.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Estremoz: final da tarde com aguaceiros  fracos e dispersos.

9,1 ºC 1016 hPa (a descer bem)


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (1 Fev 2012 às 19:45)

Registei em Portalegre (centro):
Tmax. 10.4ºC Tmin. 1.9ºC

Tarde com céu muito nublado.

De registar: 
- Geada na zona urbana.
- Inversão térmica
- Pelas 19.15h começou a choviscar, com 7.7ºC

Seguimos com 7.4ºC - 1015 hPa


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2012 às 19:54)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tarde com muitas nuvens ameaçadoras mas nada de água. 10,2ºC actuais com vento moderado. Máx 28,0 km/h.
> Temperatura máxima de 11,4ºC e mínima de 1,8ºC.
> 
> Atendendo ás previsões, isto parece que vai ficar interessante... Espero.



Gosto desta funcionalidade... Podemos dizer que em Portalegre arrefeceu bem...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 19:57)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Registei em Portalegre (centro):
> Tmax. 10.4ºC Tmin. 1.9ºC
> 
> Tarde com céu muito nublado.
> ...


 Excepto a chuva, não reparei. A temperatura começou a descer rapidamente há umas horas mas agora estagnou com 8,8ºC, vento fraco a moderado e 91% HR. 1015 hpa.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com *5,7ºC* neste momento, com vento fraco de E. A máxima do dia foi de *18,3ºC* (que belo contraste com a mínima gelada da madrugada...)

Como já referi, esta manhã a geada estava intensa, como demonstra esta foto do vidro do meu carro:


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2012 às 21:11)

Por aqui morrinhou e ainda morrinha mas mais fraco com alguma névoa. 8,2ºC e 95% HR com vento fraco. Pressão em descida.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2012 às 22:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,1 ºC (13h07)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (06h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Chuva  e nevoeiro por agora. A pressão atmosférica continua em queda.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,8 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Fev 2012 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum frio de manhã.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 4.0ºC
atual: 8.2ºC

Deixo aqui uma curiosidade: Espero ter umas mínimas negativas a ver se isto, não dá um valor algo extremo e estranho como obtive em 26 de Janeiro de 2005 que tive uma mínima -4.9ºC, foi a única vez que deu um valor tão disparatado e já tinha no mesmo local que tenho hoje.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi mais amena, relativamente às anteriores. A mínima foi de *6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes e ocorreu alguma precipitação durante a noite, acumulando *0,4mm*.

Neste momento sigo com 11ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2012 às 09:42)

Mínima de 7.5ºC... a ver se chega aos -1 hoje... 

Por agora céu nublado com abertas e rajada máxima de 14.8Km/h


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 10:01)

O IM já dá a previsão e "Geada Negra" em especial para o Norte/Centro e interior Sul. Oxalá ela não desça muito ao litoral pois isso seria a desgraça de muita gente. Ainda assim há muitos locais que provavelmente já não se irão livrar dos prejuízos.
 É muito bonito ter mínimas interessantes mas os prejuízos não compensam!
Só por exemplo nas últimas grandes geadas , que salvo erro foram em 2005, houve arbustos que morreram até à raíz, árvores tropicais danificadas, horticultura estragada. Não desejo isso a ninguém, principalmente a quem vive disso.


----------



## Redfish (2 Fev 2012 às 10:01)

Hoje e por força do vento, a minha zona registou uma minima na volta dos 7º/8º contrastando com as minimas negativas das ultimas semanas...

Amanha vamos ver...mas penso que por morar numa zona abrigada do vento as minimas não irão superar as minimas ja verifivcadas este ano, contudo a amplitude termica não deverá variar muito, o que prologará durante muito tempo a sensação de frio.


----------



## Redfish (2 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

QUOTE=trovoadas;317037]O IM já dá a previsão e "Geada Negra" em especial para o Norte/Centro e interior Sul. Oxalá ela não desça muito ao litoral pois isso seria a desgraça de muita gente. Ainda assim há muitos locais que provavelmente já não se irão livrar dos prejuízos.
 É muito bonito ter mínimas interessantes mas os prejuízos não compensam!
Só por exemplo nas últimas grandes geadas , que salvo erro foram em 2005, houve arbustos que morreram até à raíz, árvores tropicais danificadas, horticultura estragada. Não desejo isso a ninguém, principalmente a quem vive disso.[/QUOTE]

É verdade, eu até hoje ainda me lembro de um Sabado de janeiro de 2005 (não me lembro o dia) mas na minha zona constatei - 7º e um amigo diz que numa zona perto (Lagoa da Nave) estava - 10º...
O Ceu estava meio encoberto, só nao me lembro se esta vento (penso que não), lá por norma as temperaturas negativas extremas ocorrem quando não há vento...


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 10:08)

trovoadas disse:


> O IM já dá a previsão e "Geada Negra" em especial para o Norte/Centro e interior Sul. Oxalá ela não desça muito ao litoral pois isso seria a desgraça de muita gente. Ainda assim há muitos locais que provavelmente já não se irão livrar dos prejuízos.
> É muito bonito ter mínimas interessantes mas os prejuízos não compensam!
> Só por exemplo nas últimas grandes geadas , que salvo erro foram em 2005, houve arbustos que morreram até à raíz, árvores tropicais danificadas, horticultura estragada. Não desejo isso a ninguém, principalmente a quem vive disso.



Regar os hortículas... não deixar que o ponto de orvalho venha por ai abaixo.

O frio está quase a mergulhar sobre nós.







A noite já teve uma boa dose de frio...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 11:00)

Agreste disse:


> Regar os hortículas... não deixar que o ponto de orvalho venha por ai abaixo.
> 
> O frio está quase a mergulhar sobre nós.
> 
> ...



Exacto! Vou dar uma boa rega e proteger o que conseguir! Mais vale prevenir do que remediar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2012 às 12:15)

Neste momento em Serpa: 12,4ºC


----------



## fragoso6 (2 Fev 2012 às 12:45)

trovoadas disse:


> O IM já dá a previsão e "Geada Negra" em especial para o Norte/Centro e interior Sul. Oxalá ela não desça muito ao litoral pois isso seria a desgraça de muita gente. Ainda assim há muitos locais que provavelmente já não se irão livrar dos prejuízos.
> É muito bonito ter mínimas interessantes mas os prejuízos não compensam!
> Só por exemplo nas últimas grandes geadas , que salvo erro foram em 2005, houve arbustos que morreram até à raíz, árvores tropicais danificadas, horticultura estragada. Não desejo isso a ninguém, principalmente a quem vive disso.



conselho para geada negra regar bem durante a tarde e depois tapar com manta termica e barata 0.40c o metro.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 13:40)

Rajada máx de *73,4 km/h*!

Sigo com 8,0ºC actuais e mínima de 3,6ºC. Sensação de frio muito alta.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 14:39)

O zénit do dia mais agradável dos que se vão seguir até domingo.


----------



## dpaes (2 Fev 2012 às 14:53)

Sinceramente não sei onde esta este frio que todos falam... está frio mas não é nada que nao tenha acontecido antes.... não há neve por isto..


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

Não vai ser uma super vaga de frio mas só amanhã e Sábado se notarão mais os efeitos. O maior perigo é as temperaturas meio baixas para esta altura do ano e a humidade baixa acompanhada de vento forte, por motivos de agricultura (geada negra) e saúde.

Por aqui acabo de ter 50,0 km/h e sigo com 7,7ºC. O Windchill é extremamente baixo, 3,1ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2012 às 15:09)

Boas Malta,

Por VRSA, ao 13:30 atingi os 12.1ºC sendo que a temperatura não sofre grandes alterações!!

Vento Moderado a forte tendo registado uma rajada de 62.4ºCkm/h, e varias na ordem dos 40 e poucos, outras de 50km/h de ENE!

Assim que se for o Sol a temperatura deverá cair a pique e as ISO -3 a -6 deverá fazer-se sentir já esta madrugada!

Facilmente irei descer esta mesma madrugada os 0ºC!!

Sensação termica algo baixa devido á á intensidade do vento!

Cump!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Fev 2012 às 17:55)

V.R.S.A.

Temp: 10.6ºC

Vento: Forte

Sensação termica: 8ºC a 6ºC

Previsão: -2 esta noite/madrugada!

Estou desejoso de ver as EMAS de Aljezur e Foia!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2012 às 18:11)

]ToRnAdO[;317153 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Temp: 10.6ºC
> 
> ...



Espero enganar-me, mas creio que a EMA de Aljezur neste evento não descerá tanto quanto se pode pensar à 1a vista. Na semana passada, com iso's positivas, a temperatura desceu dos -4ºC, mas creio que o vento estragará as próximas mínimas, ao reduzir as inversões térmicas. 

Aliás, no concurso não apostei mais que -3ºC, e se até pensei se não devia apostar menos. Apesar de ter sido eu a escolher essa estação, por ter uma "afinidade" com aquela terra e a conhecer bem, foi das que, no fim, tive mais dúvidas a apostar. Se não houver vento, pode bem descer aos -5/-6ºC mas caso haja... não sei, vamos ver! Se o vento não deixar descer muito fico contente por ter feito uma boa aposta, se descer muito, fico contente na mesma por ter registado uma grande mínima!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 18:16)

Aqui já vou com 5,5º e vento moderado


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2012 às 19:00)

Quando há inversão térmica fica quente onde estou por estar mais alto que os vales em redor, o vento poderá fazer a mínima mais baixa que o normal, sigo com 7.5ºC(A mínima do dia) wind chill de 6ºC, humidade nos 49% e rajada máxima de 42Km/h

O IM prevê 4ºC, e o foreca -1ºC... a ver como será, mesmo que fosse 4ºC já era a mínima do ano.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

A foia deve ter algum problema... Não regista vento...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 19:51)

Aqui 4,9ºC. Um sensor uns metros mais abaixo tem 4,0ºC. Humidade muito baixa e vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Fev 2012 às 19:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,1 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima = 2,3 ºC (08h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Hoje já houve uma acentuada descida de temperatura. Valores negativos talvez antes da meia - noite ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 20:00)

Gerofil disse:


> *Valores negativos talvez antes da meia - noite ...*



Aqui não sei se acredito, tem estagnado e até subido por vezes. 4,8ºC actuais. 3,9ºC no sensor mais baixo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2012 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 14.9ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
atual: 8.2ºC

O vento vai estragar isto, como sempre. 

A Fóia seguia às 19 horas com apenas 1.8ºC.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (2 Fev 2012 às 20:44)

]ToRnAdO[;317153 disse:
			
		

> Estou desejoso de ver as EMAS de Aljezur e Foia!!



A menos que abrande o vento, permitindo também a subida da humidade relativa, não haverá inversão térmica e o frio será varrido a baixas altitudes, favorecendo estações como a Fóia.
Às 19h, por exemplo, a temperatura na Fóia estava quase 7 graus mais baixa do que Aljezur,


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 21:00)

No Sitio das Fontes já sigo com *4,6ºC*, acompanhados de vento fraco de N. Vamos ver como isto evolui...

A máxima de hoje foi de *16ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 21:14)

Tunga!  Aljezur caiu 4ºC na última hora... o vento deve ter caído. 4,2ºC agora


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (2 Fev 2012 às 21:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui não sei se acredito, tem estagnado e até subido por vezes. 4,8ºC actuais. 3,9ºC no sensor mais baixo.



Tmax. 6.1ºC Tmin. 1.4ºC
Seguimos com 1.8ºC.
Penso que vai ser inferior á Tmin. ainda antes das 24h e amanhã teremos "negativos" na cidade!

De destacar, o vento na zonas mais elevadas da cidade, proporcionando uma sensação térmica de "frio moderado"


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 21:22)

Exacto mas aqui está mais quente, que estou muito abaixo das zonas altas da cidade. 3,9ºC e 42% HR. 2,5ºC no sensor mais em baixo!

Máxima de 8,0ºC e rajada máxima de *73,4 km/h*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2012 às 21:54)

Aqui, começou a descida, depois de estar estagnado nos 8.2ºC mais de 1 hora, sigo com 6.4ºC, a ver se chega aos 0ºC como prevê o Foreca.  Até à meia-noite a mínima de 6ºC deve ser pulverizada.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 21:58)

*2,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes... e a descer bem!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2012 às 22:01)

Mínima já foi ao ar, neste momento 5.9ºC.

Em Almancil, já vai com 5.4ºC.


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2012 às 22:25)

5.6ºC

Se continuar em descida deve mesmo chegar perto dos 0 de madrugada.

O vento está mais fraco que esta tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2012 às 22:26)

Aqui começou a subir dos 2,9, não estou a gostar nada. 3,4ºC. Está-me a parecer que vai é subir de noite e a mínima já foi.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

O vento reduziu bastante e é praticamente nulo agora, daí as temperaturas estarem a cair bastante. No entanto em termos humanos aguenta-se bastante bem, devido à ausência de vento.


----------



## sielwolf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

Nesta altura:

Vales, Aljezur	                  7.3 °C
Sitio das Fontes	                  2.4 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	  3.9 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	  4.8 °C


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 22:32)

sielwolf disse:


> Nesta altura:
> 
> Vales, Aljezur	                  7.3 °C
> Sitio das Fontes	                  2.4 °C
> ...



Há alguma estação nos vales? É digamos um planalto bastante ventoso à volta dos 110m


----------



## sielwolf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:40)

Agreste disse:


> Há alguma estação nos vales? É digamos um planalto bastante ventoso à volta dos 110m



No final da página do wunderground da estação de Monchique, aparecem mais 3 estações na proximidade, entre as quais, a de aljezur nos vales! 
O link é : 
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=monchique


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

O vento começa a subir de intensidade...e a temperatura também já vai subindo...


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

Nunca tinha reparado. Tenho de investigar.


----------



## sielwolf (2 Fev 2012 às 22:52)

Agreste disse:


> Nunca tinha reparado. Tenho de investigar.



A indicação que aparece é que fica aqui:
Lat: N 37 ° 17 ' 34 '' ( 37.293 ° )
Long: W 8 ° 50 ' 24 '' ( -8.840 ° )
Altitude (pés): 361


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Depois de chegar aos *1,8ºC* (às 22h52) - mínima do dia até agora, levo neste momento 3,9ºC..graças ao bom do ventinho que se levantou...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2012 às 23:16)

Abençoado vento! Desculpem ferir as vossas expectativas No entanto até de manhã muita coisa pode acontecer ainda. Podemos ter várias subidas e descidas de temperatura, tudo irá depender do vento ou da ausência dele.


----------



## talingas (2 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

Por aqui estão actualmente 0,8ºC.   Até agora foi a temperatura mais baixa que resgistei nos ultimos 3 meses.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Fev 2012 às 23:23)

5,6ºC neste momento... que subida em apenas 30 minutos...!


----------



## sielwolf (2 Fev 2012 às 23:26)

Vales, Aljezur	 6,4 °C
Sitio das Fontes	 5,5 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	 3.6 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	 3,9 °C


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

sielwolf disse:


> A indicação que aparece é que fica aqui:
> Lat: N 37 ° 17 ' 34 '' ( 37.293 ° )
> Long: W 8 ° 50 ' 24 '' ( -8.840 ° )
> Altitude (pés): 361



Desconhecia essa estação!

Pelas coordenadas fica no planalto do Vale da Telha, perto da praia da Arrifana.

Não se pode esperar, nem de perto nem de longe, as belas inversões térmicas que ocorrem mesmo na Vila de Aljezur, que fica mesmo num Vale a sério, e não apenas em nome.


----------



## sielwolf (2 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Desconhecia essa estação!
> 
> Pelas coordenadas fica no planalto do Vale da Telha, perto da praia da Arrifana.
> 
> Não se pode esperar, nem de perto nem de longe, as belas inversões térmicas que ocorrem mesmo na Vila de Aljezur, que fica mesmo num Vale a sério, e não apenas em nome.



Também desconhecia, mas é a que aparece no site do wunderground


----------



## amando96 (2 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

4.7ºC e a baixar, o vento aumentou de intensidade, mas não muito.

A HR subiu 14% desde há uma hora.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2012 às 23:55)

Em Serpa: 3,8ºC
Em Beja: 3,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Estremoz: 0,8 ºC agora.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2012 às 00:29)

Aljezur a competir com a Fóia! -0,7ºc nesta estação contra os -0,5ºc da Fóia às 23h. São excelentes temperaturas e não estamos numa situação clássica de inversão térmica pelo menos em alguns locais. 
No interior centro e nordeste Algarvio também há temperaturas interessantes na ordem dos 1/2ºc. Para já o litoral resiste mas resta saber até quando. Esta noite ainda pode haver surpresas mas penso que o pior será a amanhã e sabádo, no que ao litoral sul diz respeito.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 03:25)

VRSA- neste momento a minha estacao regista -0.1c...sem vento!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 03:54)

Ca estou eu acordado ao telemovel a ver o mercurio que nunca engana... -0.8C , tendencia de descida!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 04:16)

-1 sem vento, é pena a falta de hum


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 04:42)

continua a surpreender... -1.3C, vou meter agua no terraço


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 05:05)

-1.5


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 06:01)

-1.8 penso k seja a min


----------



## fragoso6 (3 Fev 2012 às 07:07)

Castro verde com -2.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2012 às 07:38)

Nem com ar siberiano Serpa desce abaixo dos 0ºC
Mínima: 0,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 07:42)

Estremoz: mínima - 2,3 ºC; agora segue com - 1,0 ºC.


----------



## fragoso6 (3 Fev 2012 às 08:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Nem com ar siberiano Serpa desce abaixo dos 0ºC
> Mínima: 0,1ºC



serpa e tipo tropical ta visto estara ai um anticiclone? permanente


----------



## fragoso6 (3 Fev 2012 às 08:18)

Neste momento em castro verde sigo com -1.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 08:47)

neste momento ja sigo na positiva +1 certos... apartir de agora faço seguimento na Amadora


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

A mínima no Sitio das Fontes foi de *-1,3ºC*.
O vento, embora fraco, não terá permitido uma mínima mais baixa.

Neste momento sigo com 5,3ºC e céu limpo e vento de N na ordem dos 10km/h (o que dá uma sensação térmica gelada).


----------



## amando96 (3 Fev 2012 às 09:12)

Mínima de 0.4ºC com windchill ficou a -1ºC, muito pouca geada por falta de humidade, mas perto da ribeira havia mais.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2012 às 09:13)

-5,1ºC de mínima em Aljezur. Provavelmente na próxima madrugada deve baixar dos -6ºC, grande estação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2012 às 09:16)

Neste momento em Serpa: 2,0ºC


----------



## pax_julia (3 Fev 2012 às 09:24)

Por aqui, em Beja, atingiu-se -2


----------



## fragoso6 (3 Fev 2012 às 09:26)

Castro Verde neste momento sigo com +2


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2012 às 09:46)

Por Portalegre, registei uma Tmin. de -2.5ºC. Quando saí de casa, ás 8.30h ainda seguiamos com 1.4ºC.
Vento moderado e gelo em charcas e lagos.


----------



## Redfish (3 Fev 2012 às 09:54)

Minima a rondar os 0º e ausencia de gelo nos carrros, contudo em toda a zona Norte de Loule as temperaturas rondavam o 1/2 º com vento moderado que aumenta a sensação de frio...

Se nao tivesse vento penso que seriam batidos recordes de minimas em algumas zonas , assim o frio é constante e persistente em todo o Algarve.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2012 às 10:29)

As serras Algarvias estão geladas! -3,3ºc na Fóia e -1,5ºc no Cerro do Negro(Almodôvar) às 9h UTC.


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2012 às 10:49)

Por aqui a minima foi de -2,1ºC. Actualmente sigo com 1,9 ºC e vento moderado a forte muito gelado.


----------



## Manuel Brito (3 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

Eis aqui uma foto da mímima registada em Faro/Aeroporto com um wind chill interessante


----------



## Sulman (3 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

23h

Arraiolos (Jardim): 2º
Arraiolos (Castelo): 0º
A. da Serra: 0º
Igrejinha: -1º
Vimieiro: 3º
Divor (Rib. Nac. 370): -4,5º

6h 

Arraiolos (Jardim): -3º
Arraiolos (Castelo): -4.5º
A. da Serra: -4º
Igrejinha: -2º
Vimieiro: -1º
Divor (Rib. Nac.370): -6º

Veremos a próxima noite.

Actuais: 

Arraiolos (Jardim): 4º
Arraiolos (Castelo): 3º
A. da Serra: 3º
Igrejinha: 5º
Vimieiro: 5º
Divor (Rib. Nac. 370): 2º


----------



## sielwolf (3 Fev 2012 às 13:50)

Vales, Aljezur	 9 °C
Sitio das Fontes	 11,6 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	 10 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	 5 °C


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2012 às 13:55)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Por Portalegre, registei uma Tmin. de -2.5ºC. Quando saí de casa, ás 8.30h ainda seguiamos com 1.4ºC.
> Vento moderado e gelo em charcas e lagos.



Por aqui mínima de -0,1ºC e -1,4ºC no sensor mais abaixo. Zonas mais abrigadas atingiram os -5ºC e em plena manhã Castelo de Vide ainda tinha -4 segundo me disseram. 

Por agora 6,1ºC e vento moderado. Rajada máxima de 56,2 km/h. Será hoje mais frio..?

Obs: O IM amanhã prevê vento forte... Ainda mais?


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

Por cá sigo com 11,9ºC de momento, com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de NNE (o que dá uma maior sensação de frio) e com a humidade nos 29%. A máxima já chegou aos *12,2ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2012 às 14:48)

Acho que encontramos as máximas do dia:

Aljezur: 10,6ºC
Sagres: 9,7ºC
Fóia: 2,7ºC
Faro:10,1ºC
Almodôvar:5,7ºC
MartimLongo:6,3ºC

e os 12,2ºC da estação do ecobcg

São temperaturas 5-6ºC mais baixas do que ontem, o que corresponde à expetativa do IM sobre a vaga de frio.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2012 às 16:41)

Grande dia de frio um pouco por todo o país

Basta dar uma uma olhadela às estações do IM para o constatar. Faro às 15h registava uma temperatura de 9.9ºc. Já não sabia o que era uma máxima menor do que 15ºc


----------



## amando96 (3 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

7.2ºC e a descer, ontem estavam 7.5ºC às 19:00, vamos ver se amanhã chego aos negativos 

Lembro-me em 2009 uma noite chegou aos 0ºC antes das 23:00

Pelos vistos a fóia ia às 16:00 com 1.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 7,3 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = - 2,3 ºC (05h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Subida acentuada da pressão atmosférica. Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado durante o dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *- 2,3 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## camrov8 (3 Fev 2012 às 19:00)

mas não esta fácil no resto da Europa,


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2012 às 19:04)

Vento moderado durante todo o dia e máxima de 7,4ºC, praticamente igual à de ontem.

Actualmente 4,7ºC. Quase igual à de ontem. Frio?  Mínima de -0,1ºC.


----------



## amando96 (3 Fev 2012 às 19:14)

5.3ºC, menos 2.2ºC que ontem à mesma hora, pouco vento, não passa de uma brisa.


----------



## sielwolf (3 Fev 2012 às 19:24)

Vales, Aljezur	                 6,7 °C
Sitio das Fontes	                 6,1 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	 3,9 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	 4,2 °C


----------



## Jocru (3 Fev 2012 às 19:48)

Quarteira, 8.7º e a descer.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

Estremoz: já está em *1,8 ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2012 às 20:28)

Aqui a alta da cidade está igualmente com 1ºC, mas aqui mais em baixo observo menos 0,6ºC comparado a ontem a esta hora. 3,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2012 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia frio com o vento a soprar moderado e a dar uma sensação horrível. Durante a noite, a temperatura não desceu muito devido ao vento que soprou toda a noite. 

Máxima: 11.0ºC
mínima: 2.3ºC
actual: 6.4ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2012 às 21:32)

Boa noite !!! 

Por cá Tmin. -2.5ºC Tmáx. 5.1ºC
Seguimos com 0.6ºC (21.31h).

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.
Formação de gelo na cidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2012 às 21:33)

Já 0ºC pelas zonas da cidade sim, aqui está uma miséria com 3,5ºC e 3,0ºC num sensor mais abaixo. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2012 às 22:01)

Aqui, está um verdadeiro vendaval mais uma noite que não devo chegar aos 0ºC, maldito vento  não deixa descer dos 6.4ºC, já ontem foi a mesma coisa, irra. Não sabe fazer uma siberiana sem vento, para ter mínimas negativas, uma vez em cada 4 anos.


----------



## talingas (3 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

Por aqui já estão 0,6ºC.  Veremos até onde chega..


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (3 Fev 2012 às 22:22)

Portalegre, -0.1ºC - 1026 hPa
Vento fraco de NE e céu limpissimo!!!


----------



## netfalcon (3 Fev 2012 às 22:33)

Aqui em Évora sigo com 0ºC e vento fraco.
Veremos até onde desce esta noite


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado, pelo que a temperatura não está a descer muito. Neste momento estão *6,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

talingas disse:


> Por aqui já estão 0,6ºC.  Veremos até onde chega..





Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Portalegre, -0.1ºC - 1026 hPa
> Vento fraco de NE e céu limpissimo!!!



Bem frio aí para cima. Mais em baixo começa a descer com 2,4ºC e vento moderado.

Edit 22:49: Acaba de subir para os 2,5ºC. Venham dias melhores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2012 às 23:02)

Aqui, a descer a bom ritmo, neste momento, sigo com 4.9ºC, bem mais baixa que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Fev 2012 às 23:18)

Com o vento que está, será difícil uma mínima muito baixa por cá. As rajadas estão na ordem dos 20-30km/h.

A temperatura continua nos 6,7ºC...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2012 às 23:22)

Neste momento em Serpa: 2,8ºC


----------



## duero (3 Fev 2012 às 23:40)

SI INTERESA:

AROCHE (12 kms a Barracao do Mel), a 260 metros de altitud: *-7'1ºC *


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

duero disse:


> SI INTERESA: AROCHE (12 kms a Barracao do Mel), a 260 metros de altitud: *-7'1ºC *



AROCHE: 50 quilómetros de Serpa ... Tão perto e tão grande a diferença de temperatura !!!

Estremoz: 0,5 ºC positivos por agora. Talvez esta noite já não chegue aos 2 graus negativos ... Estou menos confiante.


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 00:11)

Fué la temperatura a las 9:00 horas

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...and&l=4527X&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

HUELVA hoy tuvo de mínima -1'4ºC, y fica moito mais perto do mar, e a 20 metros de altitud.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 08:15)

Temperatura mínima em Serpa: *-1,9ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2012 às 09:05)

Muito frio às 7h um pouco por todo o Algarve:

Faro: 1,5ºc
Vila Real S. António:0,2ºc
Alcoutim :-1.8ºc
Almodôvar(cerro do negro):-3,5ºc
Fóia:-3,6ºc
Portimão:-0,7ºc
Sagres:2ºc 
Aljezur:0,3ºc
De realçar que agora o vento faz-se sentir por vezes com rajadas fortes. Deve estar um bom windchill  na rua


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Noite de vento fraco a moderado de NE, que não deixou a mínima descer dos *1,1ºC* (bem longe dos valores previstos no concurso. Neste momento o vento continua, e estão 7,4ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Fev 2012 às 10:30)

Em Moura, -2,0ºC esta noite, com algum vento. E uma nota engraçada: a roupa que estava a secar na rua amanheceu... congelada!!!


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 11:04)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Em Moura, -2,0ºC esta noite, com algum vento. E uma nota engraçada: a roupa que estava a secar na rua amanheceu... congelada!!!



Geada negra...


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = - 2,4 ºC (07h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1035 hPa

*A temperatura está a subir rapidamente. Mais uma grande subida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 12,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *- 2,4 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 12:26)

Mínima de 0.1ºC pelas 5AM, depois o vento deve ter-se abrandado e às 7:00 já estavam 2.3ºC

Na fonte férrea estavam -0.2 às 10:30, e a ribeira tinha bastante gêlo com pouco mais de 1cm de espessura.

Mesmo cá perto nos vales os tanques de água ainda estão todos tapados com uma camada grossa de gelo, não ficava surpreso se nem chegasse a derreter por completo.

Por agora 8.4ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2012 às 12:28)

Só tenho uma coisa a dizer. *88,2 km/h*.


Edit:  Pensando bem comecei a registar chuva falsa muito antes disso, acho que a estação se passou..


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 12:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Noite de vento fraco a moderado de NE, que não deixou a mínima descer dos *1,1ºC* (bem longe dos valores previstos no concurso. Neste momento o vento continua, e estão 7,4ºC.



Malandro hoje não puseste a estação no congelador.  Mas que grande balde de água fria que a tua estação deu aqui ao pessoal.

Boas, por aqui, o vento foi uma constante toda a noite, mas não impediu que a temperatura descesse a valores pouco normais. Mínima de 0.7ºC, tão perto e tão longe de uma mínima negativa, a mínima foi às 7h30m da manhã quando o vento parou. Neste momento, sigo com uns escaldantes 9.1ºC.


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2012 às 12:58)

19h

Arraiolos (Jardim): 3º
Arraiolos (Castelo): 2º
Arraiolos (N.4.): 1º
A. da Serra: 1º
Igrejinha: 1º
Vimieiro: 2º
Divor (Rib. Nac. 370): 0º

23h 

Arraiolos (Jardim): 0º
Arraiolos (Castelo): -1º
Arraiolos (N.4.): -2º
A. da Serra: -1º
Igrejinha: 0º
Vimieiro: -1º
Divor (Rib. Nac.370): -3º

6h 

Arraiolos (Jardim): -4º
Arraiolos (Castelo): -5º
Arraiolos (N.4.): -6º
A. da Serra: -3º
Igrejinha: -2º
Vimieiro: -2º
Divor (Rib. Nac.370): -6.5º



Actuais: 

Arraiolos (Jardim): 5º
Arraiolos (Castelo): 4º
A. da Serra: 4º
Igrejinha: 6º
Vimieiro: 7º
Divor (Rib. Nac. 370): 4º


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 18:18)

6,8ºc


----------



## trovoadas (4 Fev 2012 às 18:36)

A " geada negra" ainda fez alguns estragos a algumas plantas que tenho na quinta. Algumas ervilhas mais tenras queimadas e outras plantas já com as folhas pretas. No entanto só amanhã é que posso contabilizar efectivamente os estragos e vamos ver lá ver como se porta esta noite. Acho que a sorte ainda foi o vento que se levantou algures no fim da madrugada/início da manhã o que não permitiu a permanência das temperaturas gélidas durante muito tempo.

Ainda fui dar uma volta durante manhã à serra e por volta das 11h da manhã estavam 3,5ºc no alto do Mú, junto às eólicas. O pior mesmo foi o muito vento que se fez sentir de manhã que aumentava bastante a sensação de frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 18:47)

5,9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 19:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. 

Máxima: 11.7ºC
mínima: 0.7ºC
actual: 6.9ºC


----------



## duero (4 Fev 2012 às 19:45)

Aroche: -4'7ºc

badajoz: -4'1ºc


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 19:49)

Sigo com 5.3ºC, ligeiramente mais quente que ontem, vento fraco.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 20:11)

4,1ºc


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 20:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Malandro hoje não puseste a estação no congelador.  Mas que grande balde de água fria que a tua estação deu aqui ao pessoal.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, o vento foi uma constante toda a noite, mas não impediu que a temperatura descesse a valores pouco normais. Mínima de 0.7ºC, tão perto e tão longe de uma mínima negativa, a mínima foi às 7h30m da manhã quando o vento parou. Neste momento, sigo com uns escaldantes 9.1ºC.



Pois foi, a estação enganou bem a malta...até a mim me enganou! Tudo graças ao vento que se fez sentir durante a noite.

Durante o dia de hoje o sol brilhou e o vento manteve-se durante a tarde (a rajada máxima foi de *46,7km/h*). A máxima de hoje foi de *13,4ºC*.

Neste momento o vento abrandou (está praticamente a 0) e já estou com *2,5ºC *no Sitio das Fontes. Vamos lá ver se continua assim, sem vento e com a temperatura a descer...


----------



## Sulman (4 Fev 2012 às 20:29)

Arraiolos: 3º Esta vai ser mais uma noite fria!


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 20:30)

A ver se ainda chega aos "ligeiramente" negativos antes da meia-noite. É claro que as mínimas de domingo vão ser arrasadas... toda a gente apostou em mínimas mais altas esta noite...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Fev 2012 às 20:47)

A estação hoje tem-lhe vindo a dar alguns ataques, mas agora sigo com 2,6ºC e vento fraco a moderado, mesmo assim desceu a pique


----------



## lsalvador (4 Fev 2012 às 20:50)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 4,1ºc



No teu gráfico do WU tens a mostra da falta do RS, o sol desapareceu e a temperatura caiu 3,1 graus em menos de 5 minutos.  vê la isso


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2012 às 21:55)

4.8ºC, ontem à meia-noite estavam 4.5ºC, pouco vento, os vales deverão arrefecer bem.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

0,6ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. Ainda há pouco estiveram *0,3ºC* (*nova mínima do dia*)


----------



## ecobcg (4 Fev 2012 às 22:34)

E quase a chegar ao fim deste dia, a temperatura continua a descer...e a dar esperança a muitos dos que apostaram em mínimas bem negativas para hoje...

*-0,4ºC* neste momento...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

3,2ºC já esteve nos 3,1ºC, já subiu aos 3,7ºC a anda neste sobe e desce....


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2012 às 22:38)

ecobcg disse:


> E quase a chegar ao fim deste dia, a temperatura continua a descer...e a dar esperança a muitos dos que apostaram em mínimas bem negativas para hoje...
> 
> *-0,4ºC* neste momento...



Só falta Aljezur que já vai em -2,8ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 22:53)

2,6ºc


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2012 às 22:56)

Vou também disparado hoje, já nos 3.4ºC.  

Almancil vai nos 2.2ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Fev 2012 às 23:31)

2,4ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

Já eu fui aos 1,4ºC e agora segue disparada com 3,6ºC e vento moderado...

Máxima de ontem 7,6ºC e mínima de 0,5. Rajada máxima: ??? (*88,6 km/h em verificação*)


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos do dia 04 (confirmado agora no Resumo mensal tirado do Weatherlink):
*Tmáx: 13,4ºC*
*Tmín: -1,7ºC*


----------



## amando96 (5 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

Lá subiu para os 5ºC, não sei se irá baixar muito mais, parece que quando não há vento aqui aquece.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2012 às 00:16)

No presente momento sigo com *-1,9ºC*(nova mínima mais baixa registada pela estação do Sitio das Fontes, desde a sua instalação em Abril de 2009).


----------



## Sulman (5 Fev 2012 às 00:35)

Arraiolos (Praça do Município) 23:50h: -0,6º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2012 às 00:36)

Portalegre, dia de ontem: Tmax. 5.1ºC (14.37h) Tmin. -2.2ºC (7.45h)

Seguimos com temperaturas já mais elevadas.... 1.8ºC 1028 hPa 37% Hrel. Vento fraco NE


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2012 às 00:54)

Condições actuais:
Temp. 2,3ºC

Vento fraco N


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2012 às 00:56)

A noite será de recordes por aqui...
Sigo neste momento com *-2,1ºC*
Vamos ver até que ponto é que desce mais um pouco...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2012 às 01:08)

Alandroal: 4,2 ºC neste momento. Esta noite o vento é quase nulo; consequentemente a temperatura não quer baixar ...

Por aqui o frio só aperta quando há vento; sem vento a temperatura desce pouco ...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (5 Fev 2012 às 01:34)

E sobe, sobe... 2.1ºC O vento aumenta de intensidade, agora de leste!


----------



## Brunomc (5 Fev 2012 às 02:00)

Boa Noite

Neste momento por Vendas Novas a temperatura ronda os 0ºC
Acabei agora mesmo de fazer umas medições com o sensor do Opel Corsa 
Ainda apanhei uma zona da parte W de Vendas Novas com -1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 02:34)

O vento veio forte de NE e tenho agora 4,8ºC e 34 km/h. Rajada máxima de 52,6 km/h. A ver o que a noite nos reserva.

*Os últimos dias têm sido caracterizados por ventos máximos na ordem dos 50-75 km/h.*


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 07:50)

Às 6:00 Aljezur e Alvega eram as estações do IM com a temperatura mais baixa com *-6.6ºC*.




Fonte: IM


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2012 às 08:04)

Neste momento: -0,7ºC


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2012 às 08:30)

Aljezur com -6,9ºc às 7h e de referir que é a estação mais fria do IM a nível nacional.No resto do país parece que passou uma onde de ar quente e nada de anormal em relação a outros dias. Pelo contrário aqui no sul foi uma noite anormalmente fria. Aqui por Loulé temos Geada!


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Fev 2012 às 08:36)

Como o *trovoadas *disse, Aljezur era às 07h UTC a estação do IM com a temperatura mais baixa do país com *-6.9ºC*, Portel (Oriola) também com uns impressionantes *-6.2ºC*.




Fonte: IM


----------



## Manuel Brito (5 Fev 2012 às 09:53)

Boas.
Um momento que não irei esquecer tão cedo...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Fev 2012 às 11:29)

Bom dia!

A madrugada foi de mínima histórica por aqui, com uns impressionantes *-4,1ºC* no Sitio das Fontes! Não estava à espera que descesse abaixo dos -3ºC... Pronto...ali a zona do Sitio das Fontes resolveu usar dos seus "trunfos" todos e estragar as apostas à malta!

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de WSW e temperatura nos 12,1ºC. algo me diz que a máxima de hoje também vai estragar as apostas de muito boa gente!


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

Impressionantes as temperaturas registadas especialmente a Sul. Por Portalegre o frio parece ter ido para outras bandas.. A temperatura manteve-se positiva, com a mínima a atingir os 0.3ºC  o vento aumentou significativamente  de intensidade por volta da 01:30. 
Actualmente sigo com 12,8ºC  vento fraco.


----------



## amando96 (5 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

A mínima ficou nos 1.9ºC, a falta de vento deixou o frio ir para os vales.

Teria ficado supreendido se Aljezur chegasse a -5ºC, quase -7ºC é demais 

Não há ninguém do fórum que esteja lá?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2012 às 13:12)

Boas, por aqui, a mínima tinha que descer abaixo dos 0ºC e assim foi, uma manhã com os carros todos congelados, ainda bem que tenho garagem. 

Neste momento, sigo com 13.0ºC e a mínima foi de -0.8ºC.


----------



## amando96 (5 Fev 2012 às 15:14)

Fui há pouco dar uma volta pelos vales, todos os tanques de água que estão à sombra ainda têm uma camada de gelo com 1.5-2cm de grossura, penso que nem chegou a derreter ontem...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2012 às 16:17)

O vento não pára por aqui e não parou nos últimos 5 dias  Actual 51,5 km/h, até voa areia 
12,2ºC e 55% HR. Máxima de 13,3ºC e mínima de 0,3ºC.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2012 às 18:23)

Excelente tarde de sol aqui em Faro. Cheguei a ter algum calor durante o futebol. Agora vai baixando e voltámos novamente ao frio. 12,4ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Fev 2012 às 22:03)

Apesar do frio desta madrugada e da forte geada o dia de hoje até foi bastante agradável praticamente sem vento e com temperatura agradável.
O positivo deste última noite/madrugada, a erva azeda ou as "boas noites" como são conhecidas aqui no Algarve foram praticamente dizimadas com a forte geada. Esta erva é uma autentica praga apesar de embelezar os campos com o seu verde e as suas flores amarelas. O negativo foi as muitas plantas que foram queimadas pelo gelo. O meu faval de 2m de altura e carregado de flor ficou todo deitado e torcido 
Não sei se ainda vai dar alguma coisa mas parece-me quase perdido na totalidade. Foi adubo e electricidade gasta para regar. Resultado, prejuízo, mas o "Jerónimo" e o "Belmiro" estão de braços abertos para me receber

Falta referir que desde o fim da tarde começou a sentir-se novamente o vento, desta vez de noroeste e bem mais ameno. Ainda acalmou um pouco ao início da noite mas agora voltou com rajadas fortes e já cheguei a ouvir algumas rajadas bem fortíssimas! Bons prenúncios para esta noite/madrugada, que ao que tudo parece, não será tão fria.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2012 às 22:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Apesar do frio desta madrugada e da forte geada o dia de hoje até foi bastante agradável praticamente sem vento e com temperatura agradável.
> O positivo deste última noite/madrugada, a erva azeda ou as "boas noites" como são conhecidas aqui no Algarve foram praticamente dizimadas com a forte geada. Esta erva é uma autentica praga apesar de embelezar os campos com o seu verde e as suas flores amarelas. O negativo foi as muitas plantas que foram queimadas pelo gelo. O meu faval de 2m de altura e carregado de flor ficou todo deitado e torcido
> Não sei se ainda vai dar alguma coisa mas parece-me quase perdido na totalidade. Foi adubo e electricidade gasta para regar. Resultado, prejuízo, mas o "Jerónimo" e o "Belmiro" estão de braços abertos para me receber



trovoadas eu conheço é por "santa noites" sempre ouvi por este nome. Eu tenho um terreno quase perto de Moncarapacho, fui ver o meu faval mesmo regado ontem e já estava em flor, a geada da última noite deu cabo da flor e estava deitado e torcido como tivesse passado um vendaval. Com as mínimas previstas a partir de 4ªfeira vai ser a morte do resto. 

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi bastante agradável.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: -0.8ºC
atual: 10.9ºC


----------



## amando96 (5 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

Os favais cá na zona não passaram de rebentos este ano, a maioria depende da chuva, só um com um complexo de estufas enorme é que se safou.

O vento agora está muito forte, já ouvi ruídos que me pareciam árvores a ir abaixo... é para acabar com a colheita do sujeito com as estufas...

Já agora deixo aqui as fotos do gelo na fonte férrea ontem de manhã. link


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

O nosso colega ecobcg regista 13ºc às 23:50h! Este tempo tá louco! Quem diria que a noite passada registou -4ºc. Confesso que começo a ter medo de como iremos acabar este mês de Fevereiro...começo a acreditar que é mesmo este ano o fim do mundo, ou este mês já

O vento esse continua bem forte e ouvem-se bem as rajadas dentro de casa, às vezes fazem estremecer bem a persiana!

P.S: Excelentes fotos amando! Bem elucidativas do "Deserto da Mongólia" que isto virou


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> trovoadas eu conheço é por "santa noites" sempre ouvi por este nome. Eu tenho um terreno quase perto de Moncarapacho, fui ver o meu faval mesmo regado ontem e já estava em flor, a geada da última noite deu cabo da flor e estava deitado e torcido como tivesse passado um vendaval. Com as mínimas previstas a partir de 4ªfeira vai ser a morte do resto.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, o dia foi bastante agradável.
> 
> ...



Boas! Provavelmente é o nome comum aí nessa zona. Eu também sempre conheci por "boas noites"! E devem haver mais nomes para a dita erva. Enfim cada povo inventa a sua


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2012 às 09:12)

Bom dia,

Depois da mínima gelada da madrugada de Domingo, esta noite foi mais amena, com *10,8ºC* de mínima. Durante a noite o vento esteve moderado de N-NW.

Neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 12:03)

A mínima de ontem na estação Faro(Aeroporto) foi de -0.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2012 às 12:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A mínima de ontem na estação Faro(Aeroporto) foi de -0.3ºC.



E em Portimão (Aeródromo) foi de uns gelados -5,1ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2012 às 16:29)

.. ia jurar que aljezur a julgar pela temperatura minima ficava ali pos lados da serra de montesinhos... 

como é possivel num local climaticamente temperado chegar a uma temperatura tao baixa!!!??


sendo tb que a AT é abismal...


----------



## sielwolf (6 Fev 2012 às 16:39)

ecobcg disse:


> E em Portimão (Aeródromo) foi de uns gelados -5,1ºC



Acho estranho este valor. Moro relativamente perto do aeródromo de Portimão e no meu sensor da rua nem de perto nem de longe atingiu esse valor.


----------



## ecobcg (6 Fev 2012 às 16:58)

sielwolf disse:


> Acho estranho este valor. Moro relativamente perto do aeródromo de Portimão e no meu sensor da rua nem de perto nem de longe atingiu esse valor.



Pois, não sei... mas é a estação do IM... e a zona do aeródromo é favorável a inversões térmicas... é um valor surpreendente, mas atendendo a outros valores similares que ocorreram nessa madrugada noutros locais, acredito perfeitamente que tenha ocorrido.

Quanto ao dia de hoje, a máxima foi primaveril, com uns belos *21,3ºC*.
Neste momento sigo com 19,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NW.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2012 às 19:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,4 ºC (15h25)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

*Nevoeiro pela manhã. Hoje foi só para lembrar que se aproxima a Primavera.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,4 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2012 às 20:05)

Humidade em abundância de manhã. Por agora 11,7ºC e Máxima de 16,1ºC. Mínima de 5,8ºC.

O vento hoje mostrou-se moderado, o que auxiliou a um dia com temperaturas... bem equilibradas mas quentes, o que me proporcionou um gráfico de temperatura bem formado por sinal


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, está mais calor na rua do que em casa. 

Máxima: 19.6ºC 
mínima: 8.6ºC
atual: 13.9ºC

Ainda ontem tivemos mínimas abaixo de zero na maior parte do Algarve, hoje já cheirou a Primavera.  O tempo anda louco.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2012 às 22:02)

Um dia excelente a fazer lembrar os velhos tempos (semana passada ou talvez o mês passado). Se dissessem a um turista acabadinho de aterrar no aeroporto de Faro que há 2 dias fez temperaturas negativas, ele chamava-lhe de louco.
Bom esperemos que o tempo se porte como deve ser e não venha mais geadas destruidoras.  Pelo menos os trocos das árvores ainda estão vivos
De resto à medida que o tempo passa a seca vai-se acentuando por aqui. A humidade dos solos baixa de dia para dia e estes dias de vento não ajudam nada. Os campos agora foram substituídos por uma manta amarela esbranquiçada que são as "santas noites" (como diz o nosso colega Algarvio), mortas pelo gelo.
O que me agrada destes dias é ver os meus cactos felizes e a prosarem com estas condições dignas de um "Nevada" ou "Utah"


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Fim-de-semana em Degracia, com temperaturas mínimas bastante baixas, como de costume, mas desta vez ainda mais acentuadas.


Em Degracia, pelas 0:35h, como a foto indica.







Ao amanhecer.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Fev 2012 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a tarde.

Máxima: 19.2ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC
atual: 11.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Fev 2012 às 22:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,8 ºC (15h57)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (07h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

O ar frio em altura já começa a entrar, o que provoca o "milagre" da temperatura baixar com vento moderado 

Sigo com 7,6ºC e vento moderado a 22 km/h.

Extremos de Ontem:
Máxima: 16,0ºC
Mínima 9,9ºC depois batida às 23:57 com os actuais 7,6ºC.
Rajada máxima 52,6 km/h.


----------



## amando96 (8 Fev 2012 às 11:43)

Mínima de 4.3ºC, ontem foi de 7.5ºC, por agora 12.6ºC, máxima de 12.8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2012 às 11:58)

Vento muito violento de manhã tendo superado os 70 kmh e facilmente os 60 sustentados  . A areia facilmente levantava e as árvores quase parecia que caiam  registei 73 km mas poderá ter sido mais...


----------



## Redfish (8 Fev 2012 às 13:56)

Vento moderado e temperatura a rondar os 10º...

O frio parece estar a chegar


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2012 às 14:14)

9,1ºC por aqui com mínima de 2,1ºC e máxima de 9,4ºC. O vento já está mais calmo mas mostrou-se muito forte de manhã com rajada máxima de *73,4 km/h* e média de *52,6 km/h*. A sensação de frio era muito grande e mal se podia andar contra o vento hehe.
A ver o que esta nova entrada fria nos espera


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2012 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 14.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
atual: 7.7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2012 às 20:18)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia de sol, mas com o vento a fazer-se sentir moderado de N/NE. A máxima foi de *15,7ºC* e sigo neste momento com 7,4ºC. Julgo que a mínima de hoje apenas será atingida antes das 23h59.


----------



## amando96 (8 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Por cá a máxima não passou dos 14ºC, por agora 6.0ºC e a baixar, se não subir repentinamente deverá bater os 4.3ºC que se fizeram sentir de madrugada.


----------



## sielwolf (8 Fev 2012 às 21:07)

Nesta altura as temperaturas no algarve estão próximas umas das outras:

Vales, Aljezur	                 7.5 °C	
Sitio das Fontes 	                 5.6 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	 5.7 °C	
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	 5.5 °C


----------



## Sulman (8 Fev 2012 às 21:21)

Arraiolos 21h:

N.4.: 2º
Praça do Município: 3º



Temperaturas Fevereiro (Arraiolos Vila)

Máxima: 14,5º
Minima: -4,5º


----------



## talingas (8 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Por aqui a minima foi de 0,6ºC , espero que esta noite desça abaixo de zero..

Actualmente: 3,3ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (8 Fev 2012 às 22:12)

Pedindo desde já desculpa pelo off-topic, queria divulgar um encontro de Professores de Geociências do Alentejo e Algarve subordinado ao tema "Recursos Geológicos". Abri um tópico relacionado com esse encontro aqui http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ciencia-geral-tecnologia-energia/vi-encontro-de-professores-de-geociencias-do-alentejo-algarve-6329-mais-recente.html


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2012 às 23:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,5 ºC (15h30)
Temperatura mínima = 0,9 ºC (08h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 1,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Já quase a ficar com uma temperatura inferior a 0 ºC ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2012 às 07:32)

-1,4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2012 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Voltaram as temperaturas negativas, com a mínima desta madrugada a descer aos *-0,7ºC* Nas zonas mais baixas de Silves havia geada e carros cobertos de algum gelo.

Neste momento sigo com 4,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2012 às 09:24)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima ligeiramente negativa de - 0,4 ºC. Mas hoje está um belo dia de sol e de tempo quase primaveril.


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2012 às 09:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: temperatura mínima ligeiramente negativa de - 0,4 ºC. Mas hoje está um belo dia de sol e de tempo quase primaveril.



Nas estações do IM a Sul, destaque para as temperaturas ás 8h UTC:
– Aljezur -6,2ºC
– Alvalade -4,5ºC
– Portel -3,8ºC
– Estremoz -3,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2012 às 11:25)

E mínima em Degracia de -1,2 ºC.


----------



## amando96 (9 Fev 2012 às 12:02)

Mínima de 0.5ºC, por agora 11.6ºC.

Vejo que o foreca dá -1ºC de mínima para domingo para cá.


----------



## Sulman (9 Fev 2012 às 14:26)

*Arraiolos (Vila)*

Min: -3º

Actual: 8º


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2012 às 19:17)

Portalegre:

Tmáx. 6.2ºC (15.07h) Tmin. -0.8ºC (6.21h)

Seguimos com 2.8ºC - 1029hPa - 35% hRel - vento fraco N


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

Por aqui 5,1ºC com vento fraco. Máxima de 9,7ºC (13:59) e mínima de 1,7ºC pelas 6:11.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2012 às 20:35)

Parece que esta noite a geada vai levar o resto A temperatura está a descer vertiginosamente e não há uma pinga de vento.
Bem dizia a minha avó..."Isto agora só chove quando já tiver tudo morto ou não houver volta a dar". Enfim às vezes parece que não é uma questão apenas da natureza mas sim de uma outra força superior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2012 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu limpo e a noite promete.

Máxima: 13.9ºC
mínima: 2.9ºC
atual: 6.9ºC


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2012 às 21:24)

Boas,

Por aqui já estão apenas *1,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.
Mais uma noite que promete ser bem gelada!

A máxima do dia foi de *14,9ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 9,0 ºC (15h45)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,4 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Segundo dia com descida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2012 às 22:58)

Por aqui algum vento agora, fraco e constante. Talvez não deixe a temperatura baixar muito.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (9 Fev 2012 às 23:35)

Por agora, uns incriveis...4.2ºC 



Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Portalegre:
> 
> Tmáx. 6.2ºC (15.07h) Tmin. -0.8ºC (6.21h)
> 
> Seguimos com 2.8ºC - 1029hPa - 35% hRel - vento fraco N


----------



## amando96 (9 Fev 2012 às 23:48)

Por agora 5.4ºC, 1ºC mais alto que ontem, nao há vento nenhum.
A máxima foi de 14.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2012 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

Mais uma madrugada gelada, mais uma vez o dia nasce com os campos pintados de um gélido branco... a mínima desta noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de *-2,5ºC* (na EMA do IM Portimão (Aeródromo), às 07hUTC estava *-3,7ºC*).

Neste momento sigo com 2,8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2012 às 09:25)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais uma madrugada gelada, mais uma vez o dia nasce com os campos pintados de um gélido branco... a mínima desta noite no Sitio das Fontes foi de *-2,5ºC* (na EMA do IM Portimão (Aeródromo), às 07hUTC estava *-3,7ºC*).
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 2,8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNW.



Temperaturas no sul ás nas estações no IM 8H UTC:

Aljezur: -6.5ºC
Portel: -5.6ºC
Alvalade: -4.5ºC
Zambujeira: -4.2ºC
Alcácer do Sal: -4.1ºC
Elvas: -4.0ºC
Portimão: -3.9ºC
Extremoz:-2,8ºC



Temperaturas mínimas ontem:
Aljezur: -6.4ºC
Extremoz: -5,0ºC
Alvalade: -4.9ºC
Portel: -4.4ºC
Elvas: -3.5ºC
Zambujeira: -3.3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: -3.0ºC
Portimão: -3.1ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Fev 2012 às 20:23)

Bem altas... Tmax. 10.6ºC (15.27h) Tmin. - 0.4ºC (7.48h)
Seguimos com 5.9ºC - 1022 hPa - 29% hRel - N fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fria.

Máxima: 15.2ºC
mínima: 1.7ºC
actual: 7.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (15h29)
Temperatura mínima = - 0,3 ºC (07h29)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 3,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Sem vento a noite até está relativamente agradável com uma temperatura de 3,6 ºC,
bem mais quente que nas últimas noites. Pelo contrário, a última madrugada foi de geada generalizada e de gelo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## amando96 (10 Fev 2012 às 23:56)

Mínima de 4.1ºC, hoje vai ser aida mais quente, por agora 8.3ºC


----------



## trovoadas (11 Fev 2012 às 10:01)

Bom dia!
É engraçado observar as minímas entre o barlavento e o sotavento e o interior e o litoral. No passado Domingo com valores de temperatura miníma não muito distantes dos actuais nos lugares mais frios(propensos a inversões térmicas) como é Aljezur, Portimão, o próprio sítio das fontes do nosso colega ecobcg aqui tivémos geada fortíssima agora estes dias temos escapado. A temperatura não tem descido muito aqui para estes lados mas nos sítios do costume continua a descer bem. O que quero dizer é que em comparação por exemplo Aljezur, nestes dias devia ter minímas nos -2º/-3º e Portimão na ordem dos 0º, mas as coisas não são tão lineares assim. Em 2005 por exemplo lembro-me de muitos dias de geada por aqui, sem querer mentir uns 10 dias à vontade acordando de manhã com tudo gelado mesmo dentro de Loulé. Quais seriam as temperaturas em Aljezur nesses dias? -10ºc não?
As potentíssimas inversões térmicas de Aljezur ainda me atrofiam todo, ainda mais quando a há uma enorme discrepância em relação ao resto do Algarve.
Aljezur dá a dose a quase todas as estações nacionais! Às 8h apenas Mirandela estava à sua frente com -5,5ºc e Aljezur com os astronómicos -5,2ºc.


----------



## Dan (11 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

Em alguns dias Janeiro de 2005 lembro-me de ver valores de -8ºC, ou próximos disso, na estação de Aljezur, mas também na de Alvalade e na da Amareleja. No relatório do IM, de Janeiro de 2005, há referência a um valor de -8,3ºC na estação de Alvalade, no dia 22. É pena esse relatório não ter também dados de Aljezur.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2012 às 10:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom dia!
> É engraçado observar as minímas entre o barlavento e o sotavento e o interior e o litoral. No passado Domingo com valores de temperatura miníma não muito distantes dos actuais nos lugares mais frios(propensos a inversões térmicas) como é Aljezur, Portimão, o próprio sítio das fontes do nosso colega ecobcg aqui tivémos geada fortíssima agora estes dias temos escapado. A temperatura não tem descido muito aqui para estes lados mas nos sítios do costume continua a descer bem. O que quero dizer é que em comparação por exemplo Aljezur, nestes dias devia ter minímas nos -2º/-3º e Portimão na ordem dos 0º, mas as coisas não são tão lineares assim. Em 2005 por exemplo lembro-me de muitos dias de geada por aqui, sem querer mentir uns 10 dias à vontade acordando de manhã com tudo gelado mesmo dentro de Loulé. Quais seriam as temperaturas em Aljezur nesses dias? -10ºc não?
> As potentíssimas inversões térmicas de Aljezur ainda me atrofiam todo, ainda mais quando a há uma enorme discrepância em relação ao resto do Algarve.
> Aljezur dá a dose a quase todas as estações nacionais! Às 8h apenas Mirandela estava à sua frente com -5,5ºc e Aljezur com os astronómicos -5,2ºc.



É um caso bastante curioso, já por vezes também tenho reparado que Aljezur é num determinado momento, a estação mais fria de Portugal! Estando situada a 2 km do mar, no sudoeste Português, ou seja, o suposto lugar mais distante do frio possível! Mesmo sabendo que está num vale, propício a inversões, acho que daria um case-study fabuloso. Não sei se alguém já se entreteu a tentar explicar o porquê dessas inversões térmicas mesmo fora do normal.

O que é certo é que acontece. Eu vou de vez em quando a Aljezur no Inverno e o termómetro do carro regista à noite essa inversão muito forte quando passa por Aljezur. Nestes últimos dias, a minha avó disse-me que numa aldeia a 2 km de Aljezur e que já fica num planalto, só tiveram água às 10h da manhã porque a água tinha congelado nos canos! Em pleno sudoeste Algarvio...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2012 às 11:16)

Estremoz: finalmente acordou com uma mínima positiva de 1,7 ºC às 07h53.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2012 às 14:46)

As noites por Aljezur tem sido assim: Fotos tiradas por Jorge Gonçalves pelas 10 da manhã de hoje - Geada na zona de sombra do relvado anexo à câmara municipal e algum gelo pendurado nas árvores que ladeam a EN120 que a atravessa a vila.


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2012 às 18:23)

Agreste disse:


> As noites por Aljezur tem sido assim: Fotos tiradas por Jorge Gonçalves pelas 10 da manhã de hoje - Geada na zona de sombra do relvado anexo à câmara municipal e algum gelo pendurado nas árvores que ladeam a EN120 que a atravessa a vila.



Muito bom, note-se que o Sol já vai bem alto e as temperaturas a subir em flecha. Por volta das 8/9 da manhã o cenário devia ser espectacular, tudo branco. Eu já o assisti em Dezembro de 2006!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2012 às 19:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fria. 

Máxima: 14.3ºC
mínima: 3.1ºC
atual: 8.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Fev 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx: 17,7ºC*
*Tmín: -1,3ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 1,7ºC no Sitio das Fontes, com vento quase nulo, de E, e 95% de humidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

Mínima de -1,8 ºC em Degracia.

E podia ter sido mais baixa, não fosse a brisa até horas bastante tardias.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Fev 2012 às 12:03)

Aqui ao lado, em Portalegre, registei minima de -1.7ºC.
Seguimos com 3.2ºC, de registar o vento que é moderado.



Daniel Vilão disse:


> Mínima de -1,8 ºC em Degracia.
> 
> E podia ter sido mais baixa, não fosse a brisa até horas bastante tardias.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 12:52)

Mínima de 1,5ºC por aqui. Actual 5,9ºC com vento moderado com rajadas. A humidade tem-se mostrado muito baixa.

Mais acima perto da Serra atingiu os -4,5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2012 às 13:48)

Aljezur dá para tudo! Às 12h registava a máxima mais elevada do país com 14,7ºc e em comparação Faro com apenas 10,1ºc, no entanto em Aljezur a miníma foi de quase -5ºc e em Faro pouco abaixo de 7ºc. Enfim palavras para quê


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2012 às 15:27)

Máxima mais elevada do país, 14,7ºc?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 15:41)

belem disse:


> Máxima mais elevada do país, 14,7ºc?



Certamente no que respeita ao território continental.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 16:17)

Por aqui 8,3ºC actuais e HR de 25%. Vento ainda moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2012 às 16:49)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje:
*15.2ºC* / *-0,4ºC*

Neste momento sigo com 13,3ºC e vento fraco de NE, com humidade muito baixa, nos 19%.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2012 às 17:52)

Temperatura a descer mesmo com vento moderado a forte. 6,7ºC e 36,7 km/h de vento... Vamos ver a mínima mas não espero que desça muito. A 680m perto de S. Mamede já vai com 3,6ºC


----------



## amando96 (12 Fev 2012 às 19:09)

Máxima: 13.6ºC
Mínima: 3.9ºC

Por agora 6.7ºC a baixar, humidade nos 29%, bastante baixo para esta hora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Fev 2012 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. Está um verdadeiro vendaval que dá cabo das mínimas todas. 

Máxima: 12.7ºC
mínima: 4.3ºC
atual: 7.5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2012 às 20:54)

Já nos 3,8ºC !


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2012 às 21:41)

Se não houver vento... Aljezur promete de novo. Já abaixo de zero...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2012 às 22:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = - 1,6 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 1,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Falta humidade para se ver geada* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2012 às 22:41)

2,8ºc


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2012 às 23:34)

No Sitio das Fontes já só estão *-1,2ºC*!
Está uma noite gelada!!

PS: *-1,3ºC* Nova mínima do dia...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2012 às 23:37)

2,2ºC, não me lembro de ter registado temperatura a esta hora


----------



## ecobcg (12 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

*-1,6ºC*...e a descer...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

Évora!!! 

A mínima da ultima noite foi de 0.1ºC
Máxima de 7.9ºC!!!

Actual de 1.6ºC e a descer de forma acentuada.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

E termina o dia com a mínima de *-1,7ºC*!


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

Aljezur está mais uma vez com uma potentíssima  inversão térmica que não sei onde vai parar...-4,7ºc às 23h. De resto um pouco por todo o lado as temperaturas estão a descer bem! Vai ser uma madrugada gelada!


----------



## amando96 (13 Fev 2012 às 00:26)

Mais frio só as Penhas Douradas, com -4.8ºC... tenho que ir lá um dia presenciar este frio 

Por cá uns quentes 5.4ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2012 às 08:03)

Neste momento: -1,2ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Fev 2012 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

A mínima foi bem gelada no Sitio das Fontes, com *-3,2ºC * registados às 02h40 UTC (mais uma mínima muito baixa por cá!). A partir dessa hora, o vento aumentou de intensidade e a temperatura subiu para valores positivos, não mais descendo dos zero graus.

Neste momento sigo com 5,2ºC e vento fraco de NNE, com 40% de humidade.


----------



## amando96 (13 Fev 2012 às 09:27)

Aljezur com -7.8ºC às 8UTC! 

por cá não desceu dos 1ºC

Agora 4.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2012 às 12:50)

Sigo com 9.8ºC e vento moderado a forte de nordeste, até arrepia os ossos.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2012 às 13:00)

amando96 disse:


> Aljezur com -7.8ºC às 8UTC!





Que valor impressionante.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2012 às 13:03)

amando96 disse:


> Aljezur com -7.8ºC às 8UTC!
> 
> por cá não desceu dos 1ºC
> 
> Agora 4.9ºC e vento fraco a moderado.



Não há a hipótese de haver algum erro com os valores desta estação


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2012 às 13:17)

MSantos disse:


> Não há a hipótese de haver algum erro com os valores desta estação



Não, a estação não tem erro nenhum. Sempre foi um local com grandes inversões térmicas, não é a primeira vez que chega a valores deste tipo. A minha avó é de lá, e já passei lá de carro com temperaturas de -5ºC por volta das 23h/00h. Mesmo em conversa com pessoas que moram lá, dizem que Aljezur é um local muito frio de noite e têm quase sempre valores negativos nos carros de manhã cedo. As fotos que o Agreste colocou aqui anteontem são outra prova do frio que realmente se faz por lá à noite.

Quem está mais atento, vê que este tipo de temperaturas só acontece em noites de céu limpo e sem vento. Caso contrário, as temperaturas equivalem-se às restantes estações da região. O mesmo acontece durante o dia. Logo, fora de hipótese o termómetro estar estragado!!


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2012 às 16:52)

Estação de Aljezur em Agosto de 2010 e Agosto de 2011...






















Dia de Natal de 2010 para dar uma perspectiva do vale onde as 3 ribeiras se juntam, vista do Castelo. Daqui estamos a olhar para leste.


----------



## amando96 (13 Fev 2012 às 18:38)

Essa estação é esclusiva do IM? há uma em Vales, Aljezur, no wunderground mas não regista valores tão baixos... o sistema do IM limita um bocado os registos que dá para ver.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2012 às 18:46)

É a que o IM disponibiliza. Há uma outra do SNIRH no lugar do Serominheiro mas ainda não dei com ela. Não regista temperaturas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Fev 2012 às 18:53)

amando96 disse:


> Essa estação é esclusiva do IM? há uma em Vales, Aljezur, no wunderground mas não regista valores tão baixos... o sistema do IM limita um bocado os registos que dá para ver.



Essa estação é mesmo junto à Praia da Arrifana... normal não registar valores tão baixos, tendo o mar a uma ou duas escassas centenas de metros e situando-se num planalto muito ventoso. 

A do Serominheiro regista temperaturas, Agreste. Escreve EMA Aljezur no google e a primeira coisa que aparece é essa estação, que é gerida pela DRAPALG (Min. Agricultura). Fica perto do Rogil, mais para o interior, também num planalto. Tem temperaturas mínimas menos baixas que Aljezur, mas ainda assim de respeito. Tem dados desde 2006 para todos os meses:

http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/alj.htm


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

Aljezur é uma terra de violentas inversões, dias quentes e noites geladas, NADA REPRESENTATIVO DA REGIÃO EM VOLTA.

Os vales do Alentejo, mesmo no Alentejo litoral teem noites frias, mas é uma realidade restrita aos vales.
Haverão outros spots assim na zona, o vale da Zambujeira ( onde tambem há uma EMA do IM com valores muito extremos), o vale de Odeceixe..etc.

Mas a maior parte das planicies mais altas que há pela região teem um clima ameno, como se evidencia pelos dados da EMA de Odemira-S Teotónio, e mesmo pela EMA da Foia, que tem valores muito amenos dada a altitude de mais de 900m.

No caso de Aljezur, a planicie onde se encaixa está perto do nivel do mar, e rodeada por montes de 200 a 300m, não me admiro que em 300m, do fundo para o cimo do vale, possam haver por vezes diferenças de 5ºC a 10ºC.

Para alem da EMA da Zambujeira, temos a EMA da DRAPALG, em Loulé-Alte, com caracteristicas semelhantes ás de Aljezur.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2012 às 18:58)

Eu acho que essas fortes inversões térmicas podem ser explicadas pela condução do ar frio através do vale da ribeira. Esta ribeira de Aljezur nasce algures na serra de Monchique e em situações de inversão térmica como os da actualidade poderá haver uma descida de ar frio que é canalizado pelo vale da ribeira. De facto só um estudo aprofundado da situação
No caldeirão também conheço vales onde é frequente a temperatura descer aos -4ºc/-5ºc ou talvez até mais nestes dias. E consegue-se verificar que são zonas muito localizadas até pelo efeito das geadas no arvoredo/plantas. 50m acima se calhar nem passa dos 0º/-1º.





Uma das zonas muito frias que conheço tem esta configuração da imagem. A seta vermelha indica o sentido do vale. Aquela cova fica mesmo no sentido do vale que é rodeado de serras moderadamente altas(300/400m) cuja orientação é mais ou menos leste/oeste. A extensão da cova deve ser uns 2 km's no máximo mas acreditem que as inversões aqui são muito fortes! tanto no topo da esquerda como o da direita as temperaturas já não tem nada a ver.
A imagem não está bem à escala eheheh!!! mas a título de exemplo a zona alta à esquerda tem cerca de 250m de altitude e a zona à direita uns 300m, isto visto no google earth.A zona baixa no google não dá para ver porque aparece como tendo os mesmos 250m da zona à esquerda mas é uma região mais baixa e que deve ter uns 230m mais ou menos, portanto 20m de desnível em relação ao planalto esquerdo e 50m de desnível em relação ao planalto direito, perfazendo uma espécie de cova.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2012 às 19:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 9,9 ºC (15h36)
Temperatura mínima = - 2,0 ºC (--h--)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Manhã de vento moderado com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2012 às 19:15)

Tenho que ver se dou com essa estação, nem que vá a pé da vila até ao Serominheiro. São uns 5km...


----------



## trovoadas (13 Fev 2012 às 19:36)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Essa estação é mesmo junto à Praia da Arrifana... normal não registar valores tão baixos, tendo o mar a uma ou duas escassas centenas de metros e situando-se num planalto muito ventoso.
> 
> A do Serominheiro regista temperaturas, Agreste. Escreve EMA Aljezur no google e a primeira coisa que aparece é essa estação, que é gerida pela DRAPALG (Min. Agricultura). Fica perto do Rogil, mais para o interior, também num planalto. Tem temperaturas mínimas menos baixas que Aljezur, mas ainda assim de respeito. Tem dados desde 2006 para todos os meses:
> 
> http://www.drapalg.min-agricultura.pt/ema/alj.htm



Excelente a tabela de valores para esta estação! Muito completa sim senhor Não sei se é igual para todos os outros meses pois apenas vi o passado mês de Janeiro mas dá gosto ver.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2012 às 19:51)

Mesmo tomando em conta que a do Serominheiro seja mais representativa e esteja numa zona mais aberta não se pode desprezar as enormes amplitudes térmicas como a de 21 de janeiro deste ano em que a máxima atingiu os 24ºC e a mínima foi de 5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2012 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e frio. 

Máxima: 13.4ºC
mínima: 1.9ºC
atual: 8.9ºC

Já tive 6.2ºC mas voltou o vento moderado a forte de norte e a temperatura subiu.


----------



## Dan (14 Fev 2012 às 09:37)

-8,3ºC ontem em Aljezur. Seria interessente saber se este valor corresponde a um novo mínimo absoluto.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Fev 2012 às 19:45)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje no Sitio das Fontes:
*17,2ºC* / *-1,2ºC*

Neste momento, sigo com 8,5ºC e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2012 às 20:30)

Extremos de hoje:
13,5ºC (15:33) / 4,0ºC (7:42)

Dia com céu nublado pela tarde. Agora vento moderado e 10,8ºC. Rajada máxima de 46,4 km/h pelas 20:10.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Fev 2012 às 23:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 12,7 ºC (15h16)
Temperatura mínima = 1,3 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*A humidade já trouxe geada pela manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (15 Fev 2012 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 11,9 ºC (15h31)
Temperatura mínima = 1,8 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Continuação do tempo muito frio * 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2012 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

Mais uma mínima negativa, com -0,5ºC registados no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 10,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.

Como curiosidade, estive a analisar as mínimas registadas nestes primeiros 16 dias de Fevereiro, eas conclusões são interessantes:

	Mín
01-Fev: -1,3ºC
02-Fev:  1,8ºC
03-Fev: -1,3ºC
04-Fev: -1,7ºC
05-Fev: -4,1ºC
06-Fev: 10,8ºC
07-Fev:  7,9ºC
08-Fev:	5,2ºC
09-Fev: -0,8ºC
10-Fev: -2,5ºC
11-Fev: -1,3ºC
12-Fev: -1,7ºC
13-Fev: -3,2ºC
14-Fev: -1,2ºC
15-Fev:  1,1ºC
16-Fev: -0,5ºC

*11 dias com mínimas negativas.
* *Média das mínimas*: *0,5ºC*
* Média das mínimas (sem contar com os dias 06, 07 e 08): -1,3ºC


----------



## trovoadas (16 Fev 2012 às 15:13)

Parece que mais dia menos dia as temperaturas minímas abaixo de zero vão acabar, pelo menos dar umas tréguas...Por mim podiam ir de vez!
Quanto ao dia de hoje...tá um dia excelente, é certo que a temperatura ainda não subiu muito mas o vento acalmou e já dá para sentir um cheirinho a Primavera
Agora é que vai começar a verdadeira seca! Os campos por aqui já começam a parecer como de finais de Março ou Abril se tratasse. A erva tá toda a espigar e a mudar de cor. Alegria para muitos tristeza para alguns! Só espero que não venham os desesperos depois pela falta de água ou por um Verão de "treta" que possamos vir a ter.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Fev 2012 às 22:13)

Extremos de hoje:
*18,6ºC* / *-0,5ºC*

Neste momento, 3,9ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Fev 2012 às 23:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 14,1 ºC (14h29)
Temperatura mínima = 4,0 ºC (07h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2012 às 13:48)

Começam a formar-se as primeiras nuvens de evolução na serra algarvia:







Na Extremadura espanhola e norte da Andalucia já há alguma precipitação residual, que poderá entrar pela zona de Barrancos nas próximas horas:


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2012 às 19:54)

Serra de Monte Figo - Loulé - Faro - Olhão - São Brás de Alportel.

Uma volta pelo Guilhim (313 m) perto de Faro... bastante frio, menos de 10ºC...


*Sul, Faro ao fundo (muito lá ao fundo...)*






*Norte, mais nordeste do que norte. São Brás ao sol...*






*Oeste, mais sudoeste do que oeste. O estádio Algarve, Vilamoura e o Cerro Cabeça de Câmara...*






*Este, Amendoeira, Azinheiro e o Cerro de São Miguel...*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 13,3 ºC (15h17)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## David sf (18 Fev 2012 às 01:10)

Chove (!!!) fraco em Portel neste momento, tal como em alguns outros lugares no Alentejo. Imagem de radar:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2012 às 02:31)

Em Degracia, apesar de já se ter descido aos 2,8 ºC, está-se nos 3,4 ºC de momento.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

Está a chover aqui em Faro. Chuva fraca...


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2012 às 10:29)

Agreste disse:


> Está a chover aqui em Faro. Chuva fraca...


Um dia destes o noroeste vai invadir o Algarve para reclamar a chuva. Andam a roubar o nosso cantinho!
Que caia essa e ainda mais. É tempo dela


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2012 às 10:48)

Durou pouco tempo - 0,4mm na estação do Turismo do Algarve.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2012 às 10:51)

Agreste disse:


> Durou pouco tempo - 0,4mm na estação do Turismo do Algarve.



Isso serve apenas para dizer que por ai não acaba Fevereiro com 0,0mm porque de resto nada adianta essa chuva


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2012 às 11:40)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2012 às 12:37)

Descargas ao largo de Faro, umas 6 entre as 00h18 e as 00h28, e uma por volta das 07h41.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2012 às 13:10)

Começa a ficar nublado....


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2012 às 13:19)

Por aqui, ainda molhou o chão e nem chegou a acumular 1 mm. Em Tavira, ainda caíram 3.65 mm.


----------



## amando96 (18 Fev 2012 às 14:19)

Por cá acumulei 1.7mm, sempre foi mais do que estava à espera


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2012 às 16:33)

Boas,

Céu muito nublado por aqui,já cairam umas pingas em Silves, mas nem deu para molhar o chão.

Extremos de hoje:
*16,9ºC* /* 2,1ºC*

Neste momento, 14,8ºC com vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2012 às 17:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 14,9 ºC (15h47)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (07h14)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,4 ºC (dia 6); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2012 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado durante a manhã, com uns chuviscos que mal molharam o chão, a tarde já foi de sol a 100%.

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 5.9ºC
atual: 9.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai amena, 15,2ºC com vento moderado. Mínima de *4,5ºC* pelas 5:51. A temperatura desceu praticamente 6ºC em poucos minutos após a paragem do vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2012 às 16:19)

Mínima em Degracia de -0,2 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de Primavera. Excelente dia para o Carnaval. 

Máxima: 18.7ºC
mínima: 8.4ºC
atual: 10.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

De Évora a Queluz a viagem foi quase sempre foi ao ritmo de 15,5ºC a 16,5ºC, entre as 13h e 15h.

Ao longo da viagem era evidente toda a seca existente, as pastagens estão secas ou são inexistentes, está tudo amarelado e a implorar água, essencialmente as oliveiras.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 16,0 ºC (14h41)
Temperatura mínima = 3,4 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Madrugadas muito frias  com geada nos locais abrigados. A tarde já com tempo quase primaveril.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,0 ºC* (dia 19); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2012 às 18:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 15,4 ºC (14h41)
Temperatura mínima = 5,4 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,0 ºC (dia 19); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Fev 2012 às 02:35)

Hoje está notavelmente mais frio, 6,7ºC com 43% HR. Num sensor mais abaixo tenho 4,6ºC.

Extremos de ontem:
T. Máx: 14,5ºC (16:06)
T. Mín: 7,3ºC (23:55)
Rajada máx: 40,3 km/h (2:38)


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2012 às 21:51)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Máxima: 16.4ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
atual: 10.1ºC


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite bem fria, com a mínima a baixar aos *0,5ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. Hoje de manhã, em Silves, os carros estava cobertos com uma fina camada de gelo, bem como os campos emredor do rio.

Neste momento, céu limpo e 8,0ºC, com vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Fev 2012 às 23:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 16,6 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 3,9 ºC (03h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *16,6 ºC* (dia 22); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (23 Fev 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

A mínima da noite foi de *0,3ºC*, com existência de geada esta manhã.

Neste momento sigo com 7,9ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Fev 2012 às 19:50)

A estação do nosso colega ecobcg registou 0,2mm! As danças da chuva resultaram, acabou a seca aqui no Sul


----------



## Gerofil (23 Fev 2012 às 21:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,7 ºC (15h28)
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,7 ºC* (dia 23); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Fev 2012 às 17:23)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje:
*19,1ºC* / *1,6ºC*

Um belo dia primaveril...

Aproveito para informar que o site Meteofontes está offline temporariamente, devido a mudança de servidores. A situação será rápida e hoje ao final do dia já deverá estar reposto. Depois vou dando informações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Fev 2012 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC
actual: 9.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2012 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,9 ºC (15h34)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,9 ºC* (dia 24); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## sielwolf (25 Fev 2012 às 11:33)

Pelo Algarve: 

Sitio das Fontes                    18.3 °C
Vales, Aljezur	                 15.4 °C
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	 17 °C
Benafim, Alto fica	                 14.9 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique, Monchique	 15 °C


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,1 ºC (11h57)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,1 ºC* (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## trovoadas (25 Fev 2012 às 23:05)

Bom...mais uma noite fresquinha por aqui depois de um dia de Primavera tímida mas bastante agradável. 
De relevante, só mesmo os 40 dias de "sequía" anunciados na estação do sítio das fontes que é um espelho do que se passa em muitos sítios de Portugal, tirando claro as boas inversões térmicas que por lá se sentem, e que nem todos tem o privilégio de as ter 
Por aqui as noites tem sido frescas mas bem mais amenas, eu diria na casa dos 6-7/8ºc.
A partir da meia noite entramos no 41º dia...que já nem vale a pena referenciar o quê.
Vamos ver se a partir de Quarta em diante temos umas borrascas por aqui


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2012 às 07:47)

Esta madrugada o norte inverteu-se e passou a estar a sul e vice-versa. Grande parte do norte e centro com temperaturas positivas e no sul muitos locais com temperaturas negativas. Às 6h, por exemplo Bragança seguia com 5,1ºc e apenas Lamas de Mouro com -2ºc e Cabeceiras de baixo com -0,1ºc seguiam com temperaturas negativas, isto no Norte. No sul destaca-se Alvega com -1º, Almada com -1,9ºc, Portel com -1,9ºc, Aljezur com -3,1ºc, Portimão com -0,4ºc e o Sítio das Fontes, pelo site atingiu os -0,3ºc esta noite.
Esta situação parece-me que já tem vindo a acontecer há algumas noites, inversões térmicas interessantes no sul e no Norte e Centro nem tanto.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2012 às 17:29)

Realmente a madrugada de hoje foi muito gélida no sul da Península Ibérica e nas Canárias:






*Mapa de Temperaturas Mínimas*

rtve

Na Madeira, a temperatura também desceu para valores negativos (-0,4 ºC na Bica da Cana, a 1 560 metros de altitude).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2012 às 21:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,6 ºC (15h46)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (07h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,5 º
Pressão atmosférica = 1024hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,1 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 01:29)

Para o *período entre 15 de Janeiro e 14 de Fevereiro*, tendo em conta os valores registados entre 2003 e 2012, a situação em Estremoz foi a seguinte:

Média da Temperatura máxima entre 2003 e 2012 = 13,689 ºC
Média registada em 2012 = 13,096 ºC
Diferença = *- 0,593 ºC*

Média da Temperatura mínima entre 2003 e 2012 = 5,720 ºC
Média registada em 2012 = 3,276 ºC
Diferença = *- 2,444 ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2012 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Para não variar, tivemos mais uma madrugada fresca por cá, com a mínima a descer aos *-0,3ºC* e com a existência de alguma geada nos locais mais abrigados e em cim ados carros.

De resto, os últimos dias foram marcados por tardes amenas (máxima de 21,9ºC ontem) e noites bem frias. No meu "mini-jardim", as minhas plantas não sabem bem como se devem comportar...de dia, as temperaturas já vão convidando a que os primeiros rebentos despertem da sua dormência...mas depois as noites frias "matam" esses mesmos rebentos... presumo que para um verdadeiro agricultor, este seja um verdadeiro pesadelo para as suas culturas...


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2012 às 12:44)

No sul têm acontecido espectaculares inversões térmicas que eu julgava já não serem possíveis com este tempo de semi-Primavera que já se faz sentir, e a minha confusão é ver uma zona como Bragança, que penso ser uma zona de inversões térmicas a ter temperaturas bem superiores de noite comparando com  o sítio das fontes por exemplo.
Relatando o que vi ontem, pois já não consegui postar aqui ontem à noite: De manhã fui até à serra Algarvia, ali por trás de Alte. Abalei daqui(Loulé) por volta das  8:30 com 12,5ºc, passando pelo Parragil uma zona mais alta que Loulé aí a uns 200m de altitude, os mesmos 12,5ºc. Ora, do Parragil até ao vale da ribeira de Algibre é sempre a descer e a uma distância de uns 2km, pois nesse espaço a temperatura caiu 10ºc para os 2,5ºc. Resultado, uma espectacular geada com tudo branco no vale junto à ribeira e os carros cheios de gelo ainda.
Para a zona onde fui na serra, o tal vale onde já pus aqui a configuração, algures neste tópico, também havia muitos sítios com geada ainda e às 9h estavam 6ºc, e de resto tem sido esse o dia-à-dia da zona, pelo que os locais da zona contam.
O estranho mesmo são as temperaturas tão baixas que este sítios conseguem alcançar, que não me admiraria nada nos primeiros 15 dias de Fevereiro, mas que agora com esta sensação de Primavera parecem quase surreais.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 14:08)

Alentejo: elevada humidade (as plantas agradecem ) e formação de nevoeiro durante a madrugada e parte da manhã; assim, as temperaturas já foram mais suaves esta madrugada.

Imagem de Satélite às 10h00





CopyRight Eumetsat 2012


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2012 às 17:30)

A tarde foi amena por cá, com a máxima a chegar aos 19,2ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 17,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de W.

PS: Os problemas com o servidor do Meteofontes estão a ser trabalhados. Para já, podem ir consultando o Meteofontes no endereço provisório  http://195.245.135.113/meteofontes/ .


----------



## trovoadas (27 Fev 2012 às 20:25)

Quando saí da minha quinta perto de Vale Judeu(Loulé) por volta das 19:45h já estavam 7ºc. Esta noite deve ser outra geada! As plantas não desenvolvem! É preciso cavar uns 2 palmos para achar alguma humidade no terreno, algo semelhante a um mês Junho.
 Este mês de Fevereiro está a ser um altêntico frigorífico  
Se Março for fresco e seco isto começa a perder a graça toda mas enfim ao menos temos água nas barragens


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2012 às 20:56)

Por aqui manhã de muito nevoeiro nas zonas baixas, com mínima de 3,4ºC pelas 6:41 com 99% HR. Máxima de 18,6ºC ás 15:39.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Fev 2012 às 21:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 5.0ºC
actual: 9.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2012 às 22:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 17,9 ºC (15h10)
Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (02h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 º
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Madrugada e manhã de nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,1 ºC (dia 25); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2012 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

A mínima da noite foi de *1,2ºC* e o dia amanheceu com muito nevoeiro por cá.

Neste momento sigo com 6,6ºC, 98% de humidade e vento fraco de NNW.

PS: Endereço provisório Meteofontes: http://195.245.135.113/meteofontes/


----------



## Gerofil (28 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,1 ºC (14h42)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (07h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Muita humidade pela manhã. Alguma nebulosidade convectiva ao longo do dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 19,1 ºC (dia 25 e dia 28); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (28 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Boa noite,

Por cá a máxima de hoje foi de *18,1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 5,9ºC e vento praticamente nulo, com 93% de humidade. Já se vai notando algum nevoeiro.

O site Meteofontes já está novamente online. O novo endereço passa a ser: http://meteofontes.cm-lagoa.pt
Podem actualizar os vossos favoritos!


----------



## Brunomc (29 Fev 2012 às 17:46)

Boas

Aqui pela cidade de Vendas Novas tem estado uma tarde agradável com o céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco de Este mas de vez enquando a rodar para o quadrante Oeste 

Ás 16h estava com uma temperatura de 20ºC, neste momento já está em descida 

Na zona de Barrancos já houve aguaceiros 
*[ Imagem de radar do IM - 16h ] *


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2012 às 19:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máximna = 19,4 ºC (15h35)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Hoje atingiu-se a temperatura mais alta deste mês.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *19,4 ºC* (dia 29); temp. mínima = - 2,4 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Fev 2012 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com poeira no ar.

Máxima: 17.1ºC
mínima: 4.0ºC
atual: 9.7ºC

Belo mês em termos de temperaturas no Algarve.


----------

